# Calling STALKER: Twilight K.E.T. testers



## Ketxxx (Jan 5, 2008)

Theres 5 places up for grabs, you get the best job, playing the mod a bunch! About the only real "work" involved is letting either me or Ben know any bugs you may find. The next beta is almost ready, so I plan to have these 5 places filled by when its ready, so step up! come one come five! Twilight K.E.T. has officially entered beta testing stages!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Me Me Me!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 5, 2008)

Please pick me


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 5, 2008)

As you guys are the first 2 to post, it only seems right you both get beta tester rights  drop me a PM (largely so I dont forget) so I can send you both the info you need to access the server once the beta is ready.


----------



## Chewy (Jan 6, 2008)

I havent played this game yet but am willing to play, is this for multi player testing or campaign mode?  Im interested in playing the campaign of this game for the 1st time.. but also most of nexted week I will be installing my water cooling so I donno if I can be much help to you if you need the campaign mode tested right away.. not sure how long it will take to get my 2 water loops up and running  but it should be done by nexted weekend.


----------



## DOM (Jan 6, 2008)

Me


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jan 6, 2008)

I just bought JC316's copy and I plan on playing it for the first time!

I don't know if my inexperience in regards to this game will hurt my chances but I believe I am estute enough to notice any bugs. 

So can I put my hat in the ring?


----------



## bassmasta (Jan 6, 2008)

i'll join!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 6, 2008)

I can has application?


Want me to forward the link to Shadowfold and Random Murderer?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah, forward the info to everyone thats responded so far Ben, I figure the more who playtest it the better now, uncover any bugs faster that way.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 6, 2008)

OK, will do.

bassmasta, Dr. Spankenstein, DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E, ShadowFold, Random Murderer, Chewy, check your PM's for a link.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh, BTW, anyone want to test my blowout scripts? I think I may have figured it out. Send me a PM if your'e up for it (just a heads up, radiation will last for 20 econds on the ground, first blowout won't cause any damage).

Thanks,

Ben

EDIT: No, I don't. It crashes the game.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 6, 2008)

Bugs found so far (will update as more are found for you ket):

Elite Exoskeleton is 1000RU (bug? the normal exo is 80000ru or something, seems too cheap?)


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jan 6, 2008)

Any more room?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 6, 2008)

It depends on what Ket says. If he says it's OK, I'll forward you the download link.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jan 6, 2008)

mmmkay.


----------



## Chewy (Jan 6, 2008)

Going to get the game now will be back later.  

 I prob wont notice any price bugs but I'll play the game and see what I find throughout the campaign.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2008)

Princess can be in too Ben, the more beta testers the better right now.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 6, 2008)

OK, link on it's way.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2008)

Is it just me or have we suddenly jumped from like 5 testers to 9 (one guy from GSC forums) since I uploaded those images lol


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 6, 2008)

Lol, I dunno, I can't get on GSC...


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2008)

I cant either, think their server has gone awol, luckily I sent the info the guy needed to beta test before that happen.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 6, 2008)

It's been down all day, AFAIK. I managed to get on when I woke up (about 11ish) and it's been down since.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2008)

I was on it about 1-2ish (when i woke up ) been down since then for me.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 6, 2008)

Heh, I'd be up 24/7 if I could. Stupid parents.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2008)

Even I sleep sometimes.. usually between like 2-3am till 9-10.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 6, 2008)

Eh. I'd probably sleep, but play a game at the same time. Lol, sleep-stalking! It rhymes with sleep-walking!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2008)

This may sound weird.. but sometimes I have actually fallen asleep playing a console game, only to wake up finding myself still playing it!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 6, 2008)

Lol, but have you ever gone to sleep on the first level, and woke up to find yourself on the last level? I have, MGS.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2008)

Nope, but I have fallen asleep playing FF10, and woke up to find myself with an extra 20 s.lvl's


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 6, 2008)

Lol, wierd. Now, let's get back on topic, shall we?


----------



## Kursah (Jan 7, 2008)

If you have any more spots open, let me know! I just borrowed STALKER back from my friend...and I'm hoping to get some good tweaks and tuning out of it! The game looks decent, but I want to try out some improvements...I've never been far in the game beyond the first half-hour before (been too busy with CoD4 matches lately, aside from work, family, building friends' pc's for them, etc).

I had one of your tweaks installed before and am looking for it, but I'd also like to try out the latest work!


----------



## Chewy (Jan 7, 2008)

umm this may be a noob qustion but where do I install the files to! lol I only found like 2 folders in my game folder... dono where to put this stuff exactly .


 Is this done right?  The modded file turned into a text file since I saved it from text.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 7, 2008)

Kursah; Ask Ben and he shall give you the magic words to get the mod 
Chewy; Just stick the gamedata folder in your STALKER - Shadow of Chernobyl folder. You will instantly know if you done it right when you start a new game as the weather outside after talking to sid is somewhat more miserable than in vanilla STALKER. To be absolutely sure just talk to Wolf then check your inventory, if you see a Groza and a hoast of other goodies, the mod is working 

Remember; this beta is compatible with STALKER 1.0003 ONLY. The next beta will be compatible with 1.0004.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 7, 2008)

Kursah, link sent  Ket, another bug report forwarded to you from ShadowFold.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 7, 2008)

Got it, and replied. Its a vanilla bug. Game creators didnt take wide enough dimensions into account and didnt reckon on the player having reserves over 999.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 7, 2008)

ket! you start rewriting the engine to support fsaa yet?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 7, 2008)

Not a chance in hell  I dont have the right tools to decompile it, nevermind any editors, technical notes or source code.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 7, 2008)

And it's against the EULA... but who really cares about that?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jan 7, 2008)

Haven't found anything problematic yet. I have to say, I love the drearier mood you've set for this. I only played 15min of the vanilla game to get a feel for it, you have done an awesome job of reworking the atmosphere.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 7, 2008)

haven't started testing yet, sorry. got work to do on my car...


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 7, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Haven't found anything problematic yet. I have to say, I love the drearier mood you've set for this. I only played 15min of the vanilla game to get a feel for it, you have done an awesome job of reworking the atmosphere.



That atmosphere is like 0.1% finished, imagine the mood and atmosphere when I have finished the weather system 



Ben Clarke said:


> And it's against the EULA... but who really cares about that?



Since when have you known me to worry about things like that?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jan 7, 2008)

YIKES!! Should be a real pants-filler!!

I like that you used some alternate audio too. Nice to hear them banter in Russian...


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 7, 2008)

Thats not the only change, you may of noticed already, but have you heard what the AKS74 sounds like when fired now? It uses the proper sound file now (as do a bunch of other weapons in one way or another) so its possible to tell if someone is shooting at you with an AKS74, or an AK74, they dont use the same sound file anymore.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 8, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Haven't found anything problematic yet. I have to say, I love the drearier mood you've set for this. I only played 15min of the vanilla game to get a feel for it, you have done an awesome job of reworking the atmosphere.



So I take it that it works and you like it


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeppers! Thanks again for the great transaction!! Haven't got a Heatware account up yet, but will create one soon!

C ya!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 8, 2008)

I can't start a new game. It asks me what difficulty, starts loading, and then freezes on "CLIENT: Synchronizing"
Just the game freezes, I can still alt-tab out or ctrl-alt-del out...


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 8, 2008)

I've had that happen before, its not the mod but something else to do with stalker, cant remember what I done to sort it tho. Just start with the regular things, drivers (7.10, .11 and .12 have known issues with stalker) uninstall the game (deleting any folders left behind) then reinstalling and patching to 1.0003.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 9, 2008)

FYI there is a very special update pack for beta 4.1C I'm working on, may take a few days to complete, but if everything goes as planned.. lets just say the atmosphere will be much closer to that imagination of a scortched earth.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 9, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> FYI there is a very special update pack for beta 4.1C I'm working on, may take a few days to complete, but if everything goes as planned.. lets just say the atmosphere will be much closer to that imagination of a scortched earth.



do you mean a scorched earth?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jan 9, 2008)

Anyone see that old movie "Threads"? Is that what you're going for?

Can't wait! Everything is still going great! Loving this mod more and more! Keep up the wonderful work! Color me: impressed!!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 9, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> do you mean a scorched earth?



RM... no offense, but does it really matter about spelling errors? This isn't the mod....


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 9, 2008)

It was like 4am when I made that post, so gimme a break, I'm entitled to errors at that time in the morning


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 9, 2008)

Forwarded lik to BloodTotal, he said you told him to tell me too... should I just maybe post it publicly, since you want as many testers as possible...?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 9, 2008)

Nah, dont want anyone grabbing the beta. There are plenty of ppl who will just grab the mod and not beta test. I decided the max number of testers will be 20 anyway now, its a good enough number, and we are already up to like 11 testers.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 10, 2008)

OK, I wont pos it publicly. Also, check your MSN, I had a brainwave which might make getting Hi-Res NPC icons easier.


----------



## regan1985 (Jan 10, 2008)

i havent read through the last 3pages too lazy but is there any places left?is so pm pritty please


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 10, 2008)

including regan1985 that makes 12 testers.. max of 8 places left. Remember guys any bugs let me or Ben know. I'm assuming the mod doesnt have any bugs at this stage as the only "bug" reports I've had are either vanilla bugs, or just stuff I forgot to change back before uploading the beta.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 11, 2008)

... such as the elite exoskeleton 

I expect to be able to look over tonight. My systems back, just need to rearrange my desk, put the sides of the case on and install Windows


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 11, 2008)

The elite exo has a nice story behind it, I think you will like it


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 11, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> The elite exo has a nice story behind it, I think you will like it



I read it in the unique items file  

Also, turns out I won't be able to. I can't install Windows, it crashes whenever I try to boot from a disk


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 11, 2008)

update the mobo BIOS, you will be surprised at the number of bugs and severity of bugs that are in shipping BIOS versions.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 12, 2008)

WTF... loners hate me after I did the "Kill the Soldier" mission...


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll have to test that out after the mods upgrade to work with 1.0004. If anything it'll be to do with the game relations file, and would explain why the devs left it disabled, but with enough tweaking I'm sure I can work around it by setting loners affinity to the player really high or something.


----------



## regan1985 (Jan 14, 2008)

so we have a start date in mind?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 14, 2008)

For an official public release? Not really, I've just finished the basic upgrade to make the mod compatible with v1.0004, theres lots of polishing tweaks I want to do and tidy a lot of the mods code up, the devs really couldnt lay code out for shit. I just want to tidy the code simply so its easy to read, and who knows, may even lead to slightly better game performance because the code isnt so scruffly laid out.

Oh I guess I can "officially" let the mutant out the bag on this one; removed mutants will be in the next beta release, and the new weather system is coming along quite well, although for practical reasons I cant fully test the new weather system so will be relying on you beta testers to point out anything which may be odd with is, such as the sky not being dark enough in contrast to time of day and things like that.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 16, 2008)

WARNING: Mad teaser.

You shall get but 5 words out of me for the teaser... K.E.T. weapons of mass destruction..


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jan 16, 2008)

You can't just come in here and drop that on us and not serve up some goods!!!!

(oh wait, yeah you can....)

uh, when can we expect this wee bit o' crumpet!?!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 16, 2008)

Expect to see it in beta 4.2  ..and.. as if to add an element of bastardised bastard with a coating of bastard, so you get a taste of whats to come, it'll spawn when you talk to wolf. BUT.. given another beta or 2.. you'll have to BUY it hahahahaa!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 17, 2008)

What would you guys think of having the option of different AK types? For example; the modern AK74, the "Antique" AK74 (complete with wood furnishings) as used in the cold war and complete with its own characteristics, and the venerable AKS? Because.. well.. I've gone and done that  expect a picture up shortly, just have to complete the bump maps 







Modern AK: Can be fitted with scope & G.launcher, lighter, better accuracy & RPM. Antique AK: Can be fitted with scope, G.launcher, silencer. Not as accurate, slower RPM and heavier. Pick your poison people.

Antique AK is available from sid in the next beta (not released yet before you all feverishly go looking for it ) its immediately distinguishable by price and name - no unique icon yet.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 19, 2008)

Right what do we think here; I made it so NPCs can use the new weapons I'm adding, but the game freaks if the AI uses these weapons on any level apart from cordon, so who thinks I should leave it partially implemented for the AI to use the new weapons and who thinks I should make it so the weapons are just available for purchase by the player?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 19, 2008)

Just available... it makes no sense to have it partially implemented. Also, Wolf goes to the Bar area, and the freedom base too. I know this because I spoke to him in the bar area, and pushed him into a fire in the Army Warehouses


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 19, 2008)

The only reason you can even encounter Wolf at all prior to the army warehouses is because I re-enabled some fancy AI stuff


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 19, 2008)

No, it happens in vanilla too. I know, because I'm using 1.0004 ATM while I'm waiting for an upload to the server. He got pushed into a fire in the warehouse map.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 19, 2008)

BTW, any chance of fixing some of these bugs? http://youtube.com/watch?v=xg5-mQbPk0I

They're mostly AI, I'd guess.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 19, 2008)

Yup, and 1.0004 only re-enables some fancy AI, but my mod takes it further making NPCs much smarter, such as they are far more aware of danger, an NPC wont keep calmly strolling along while a pack of dogs attacks them. In vanilla you will see that happen quite a lot, especially with rookie stalkers by themselves.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 19, 2008)

Fair enough Looking forward to being able to playtest this one...


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 19, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> BTW, any chance of fixing some of these bugs? http://youtube.com/watch?v=xg5-mQbPk0I
> 
> They're mostly AI, I'd guess.



A lot of those bugs arent that easy to fix afaik, the anomalies thing you shouldnt see happen anymore with my mod, the corpses going nuts is a physics thing or where the model starts to fall through the level and gets stuck. The gun \ NPC through walls thing is probably just bad collision detection programming.

Beta 4.2 should be ready soon.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 20, 2008)

Theres a new knife skin in beta 4.2, I hate the vanilla knife it looks unrealistic. So hows the new skin for the knife look?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 23, 2008)

So.. by the lack of replies I assume beta 4.1C is bug free?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jan 23, 2008)

Haven't ran into any so far...great work!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 23, 2008)

i still can't play a game of stalker...


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jan 23, 2008)

Wat teh problum iz?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 23, 2008)

Random; open your fsgame.ltx file up and make sure the following line reads as follows;

$game_data$   		= true|	true|	$fs_root$|		gamedata\

Ah and beta 4.2 should be ready soon... might miss my deadline though because with what remains on my todo list currently means it may be the first final release if I think I can get through the todo list without going too far past the deadline. Among all sorts of other changes NPCs arent completely stupid anymore, you all have probably seen an NPC stand in one place like a goon and get mauled by a pack of dogs or something while their reloading... wont happen now. An NPC will either start backing off as their mag runs low, or leg it when their out of ammo to retreat to reload before getting stuck in again. Theres lots of nice new weapon textures too, a new PDA skin, LOTS more mutants (leaving home without the RG-6 especially at later stages of the game could be a fatal mistake..) and many, many more changes.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jan 23, 2008)

*jumping and clapping furiously*

Yea, yea, yea!!!!!

Drop it on us, like pronto!

You are amazing!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 23, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Random; open your fsgame.ltx file up and make sure the following line reads as follows;
> 
> $game_data$   		= true|	true|	$fs_root$|		gamedata\



that's what it says...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 23, 2008)

can I get in on this? Or is it to late?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 23, 2008)

Indeed you can. With the release of beta 4.2 (or final 1.0 depending..) I'm looking for people to take lots of neat videos with fraps or something. If I can I want to get blowouts working properly, and if I dont forget put some new music into the mod.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 23, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> that's what it says...



Ok, in that case change everything to read true apart from the very last line of that file.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 23, 2008)

can you just upload yours? it would be a ton easier


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 23, 2008)

Cant atm. You could post your log file for me to look at though. my comp>shared documents>stalker-soc>logs


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 23, 2008)

Ket, you can put the music from mine in if you want. It's already the right format and quality.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 23, 2008)

OK thanks, I'll check them out, they on the server? Also, I'm sure you have all seen the default USP skin in STALKER, hows my USP skin compare?

Twilight K.E.T. USP remaster


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 23, 2008)

That's loads better. And yeah, the link is in my STALKER: Illegality mod thread.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 24, 2008)

USP remaster V2. Looking better than V1?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 24, 2008)

If I'm honest, I can't see the difference between the two...


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 24, 2008)

Look at areas like the back of the weapon near the hammer, trigger and trigger guard area, places like that.


----------



## T-Bob (Jan 27, 2008)

KET, you still need beta testers? If so count me in. I've used your Stalker mods in the past and I am looking forward to the new releases.


----------



## bassmasta (Jan 28, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Look at areas like the back of the weapon near the hammer, trigger and trigger guard area, places like that.



the sights are alot nicer in the second one


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 1, 2008)

Get your 1.0004 patches ready folks, it's nearly here...


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Feb 1, 2008)

Woo hoo! Can't wait for it to drop...


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 3, 2008)

Twilight K.E.T. final 1.0 (EGADS! A FINAL  ) should be dropping in the next 2 days, just a few little tweaks (which I'm gonna do now... even though its almost 5am heh) and some screenshots to put together and make up my mind on a particular texture. You all know I dont want my mod to merely feel real, I want it to look real, and genuinely have the player shitting themselves 

FYI, just to be a bastard, in Final 1.0 after talking to wolf, you get a merc suit, _some_ ammo for a few weapons and... a knife. Thats it. All other items, weapons and equipment are OSP. Dont go pissing your pants people, the knife is badass, you just gotta be good with it


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 3, 2008)

No guns??? OMG!!!! Lol... that's one feature I didn't hear about.


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 3, 2008)

Stop bein a wuss it makes the beginning of the game way cooler


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 3, 2008)

lol. maybe i should stab a loner and take his gun. BTW... can you upload what you have to the server? Final buvg testing, yadda yadda. If there are any bugs, I'll find them. I do the most rigourous testing known to man.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 3, 2008)

Any screenies? 

^^


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 3, 2008)

There will be some screens and videos, I just found a little more to tweak so that 2 days may now be 3, but deffinately no more than that.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 3, 2008)

Skillz!

I look forward to it!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 3, 2008)

Great! 

So, does this include performance enhancements as well? Or is this graphical enhancements?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 3, 2008)

Vista + STALKER = Bad. In XP, I could run maxed no problem. In Vista, I can't even tun at lowest settings on 800x600 without lag. 

Beta up on server Ket? Or is it one of those top secret type things where even the developer doesn't know about it?


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 3, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Great!
> 
> So, does this include performance enhancements as well? Or is this graphical enhancements?



Performance enhancements = lots. Graphical enhancements = lots. The only way to experience this mod will be to use everything included in the final release, especially if you want it to look as good as in the screenshots. You will all immediately be thrown into the meat grinder as well  you will soon see what I'm talking about...

Oh, and just to screw you all over, dont get any ideas of killing one of the rookies and taking their gun just because you cant handle starting with a knife... OSP equipment is in poor condition, and is likely to jam. There is, however, a PB pistol not too far away....

@ Ben; patience  it will be uploaded when its ready. Good things come to those who wait


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh yeah, I forgot about that.


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 3, 2008)

Theres many things people dont know about, but you soon will


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 4, 2008)

Final 1.0 should be up at some point later today, few refining things to be done and shes good to go.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 4, 2008)

Excellent. Can't wait to play


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 4, 2008)

A little teaser of v1.0, you really do have to see the new menu yourself to see the cool effects. This menu is also whats held things up a bit, that fire effect isnt supposed to be there, and I cant figure out where the game is pulling it from.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 4, 2008)

It's not up yet?


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 4, 2008)

Not yet, one last thing remaining to do, 2 if you count me figuring out where the game pulls that fire effect from. Be prepared for a hefty download people, its about 245MB even using maximum .rar compression, unzipped its around 367MB.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 4, 2008)

The fire effect looks like it's pulling from the original options sidebar... are you sure you replaced it?


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 4, 2008)

The new menu I didnt recycle any bits from the vanilla menu, thats why I'm stumped as to where the game is pulling it from


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Feb 4, 2008)

Don't forget to P.M. me the link!!


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 5, 2008)

Dont worry I'll let ppl know when its available, just doing some playtesting and correcting some scripting errors, after that it'll be ready.


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 6, 2008)

STALKER: Twilight K.E.T. v1.0 final is released! Be sure to read the readme file carefully, this mod literally makes it a whole new ballgame. I wont spoil all the good stuff but I will say this; if you wound an enemy, they wont just forever lay there anymore, you can watch them bleed to death


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice...about time..LOL. (YGPM)


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 6, 2008)

Replied


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 6, 2008)

Screenshot crazy, some screens are from early v1.0 dev, hence the default HUD.










Enhanced blood













General eyecandy & atmosphere













Misc reskins





Example of new icons to match weapon skins etc.


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 6, 2008)

New armours









Few examples of some new mutants

Ahh that will do.. just check the screenshots folder in the archive. Oh and the elite exo isnt 1000... its 120000, early dev screenshots remember


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 6, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> *STALKER: Twilight K.E.T. v1.0 final is released!* Be sure to read the readme file carefully, this mod literally makes it a whole new ballgame. I wont spoil all the good stuff but I will say this; if you wound an enemy, they wont just forever lay there anymore, you can watch them bleed to death




download?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Feb 6, 2008)

Sooooo nice! Thank you for breathing "new life" into this game!


I'm upset I hadn't picked up thei game earlier, but at the same time glad because now it is being presented the way it SHOULD have been!


Props, Ket!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice job, I ain't much of a Stalker Fan, but dang those look great. I just my reinstall it and tyr your mod.


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm not finished yet  theres more mutants to place in some areas (havent done the script work or got the co-ordinates yet) more new weapons, blowouts to add, more polishing of the mod, new SINGLE PLAYER levels to add, greatly expanded story to do... the list goes on..and on...and on...

Ed- Oh, if any of you happen to buy the automatic spas12 from barkeep... watch what happens if you deliver a kiling blast to your foe.. think stake gun from painkiller


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 6, 2008)

"Very nice", said Aphex very quickly in a quixotic tone of voice.


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 6, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> download?



Its on the server Ben has. Point me in the direction of somewhere that will let me upload it as well as give the mod tons of publicity.. (TPU, maybe? ) and I'll put it there as well.


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 6, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> "Very nice", said Aphex very quickly in a quixotic tone of voice.



LOL! say what now?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 6, 2008)

Lol, I think people want the link 

http://www.fsb.dippyskoodlez.com/fi...E.T./STALKER - Twilight K.E.T. v1.0 final.rar

Ket makes it awkward by putting spaces in it


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 6, 2008)

They know where the mod lurks  oh and goes without saying, but any feedback, bug reports etc, post about it here.

Still to come:

Blowouts
More mutants
New SP levels
More new weapons
Greatly expanded story
Custom soundtracks
more stuff I'm forgetting


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 6, 2008)

Ket, as I said, you can use the soundtrack from my mod if you havn't already  

Just waiting for my fresh XP install to finish updating, then I'll get to finding bugs for ya.


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 6, 2008)

Bah, when will you learn Vista is rubbish  you tried it as many times as me now and each time Vista has failed miserably.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 7, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Bah, when will you learn Vista is rubbish  you tried it as many times as me now and each time Vista has failed miserably.



I'd have kept it if games didn't crap out. The performance in general was pretty good though, Folding@Home ran 10x (yeah, ten times) as fast than on XP. And those who are pissed about not having a gun at the start, wait a few minutes... some immortal zombies come, and always seem to kill a rookie who just can't be arsed to get up and stays sitting near the fire.


----------



## DOM (Feb 7, 2008)

do you need to restart a new game ? with v1.0 ? also it works with 1.0004 patch right


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 7, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> do you need to restart a new game ? with v1.0 ? also it works with 1.0004 patch right



read the readme file.


----------



## DOM (Feb 7, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> read the readme file.


crap lol


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 7, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> crap lol



lol!


----------



## DOM (Feb 7, 2008)

has anyone tryed the mod ? damn you ket that wasnt funny what happened after talking to wolf


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 7, 2008)

MUAHAHAHAAA!! I thought it was funny  besides, u can defend yourself.. you have a knife after all  If people can take some gameplay vids an upload them to megaupload or something that would be good, save me having to make a crapload of vids, I can just pick some which are cool, add a few of my own if needed, an jus like that vids of the mod are done


----------



## DOM (Feb 8, 2008)

well are you sure it works with 1.0004 cuz its crashing with me 

reinstalled it 3 times craps after like 10mins of game play


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 8, 2008)

Does this mod offer improved grenade damage?
The grenades in the original were pretty lame, only useful for flushing out enemies.


----------



## Agility (Feb 8, 2008)

Ket...the 2nd last screenshot monster came from someone's elses mod. It however has more monsters. A zombie with long hands and blah blah. Try to get it in too? xD


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 8, 2008)

Agility said:


> Ket...the 2nd last screenshot monster came from someone's elses mod. It however has more monsters. A zombie with long hands and blah blah. Try to get it in too? xD



Plagiarism ftw!


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 8, 2008)

The new monsters are monsters STALKER was supposed to have but were cut, so when any STALKER modder refers to new monsters, they mean the ones that were originally cut from retail


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 8, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well are you sure it works with 1.0004 cuz its crashing with me
> 
> reinstalled it 3 times craps after like 10mins of game play



Yes. I've thoroughly tested the mod myself, there are NO CTDs. If your using other mods, remove them. Also posting a log file would be useful, n00b.


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok an issue  has been identified thats now rectified, appears to be a vanilla problem and not one of the mod. If your experiencing crashes on novice difficulty, you should download this fixed script. Download the attached file and extract it to gamedata\scripts.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 8, 2008)

That's what I need. Killed a zombie, poof, CTD.


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 8, 2008)

Does the fixed script resolve your problem? It works with the testing I done.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 8, 2008)

Yep, it does, but now I have another bug: your controls you put in suck, and when I change them, it works. Until the next time I run STALKER, when some (such as reload and use scope/sights) have reset themselves back to what you used.


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 8, 2008)

Probably just the way stalker is, theres nothing holding the settings so once their changed thats that. The controls also only suck if your not good with a mouse


----------



## bassmasta (Feb 9, 2008)

do we put the patch in over the origional mod, or do we remove the origional script?


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 9, 2008)

Delete original script or overwrite it, both methods should work fine.


----------



## bassmasta (Feb 9, 2008)

I just went through the read-me and I couldn't find anything about those changes to the chopper you mentioned once upon a time  just wondering if they have any fun stuff planned for ppl who shoot at them because that would


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 9, 2008)

Its on the to-do list


----------



## bassmasta (Feb 9, 2008)

just wanted to put it out there, I was in the bar and three zombies and one of those jumper things spawned behind the bar, killed the barkeeper, and got stuck behind the guy that stops you from getting back there.  they didn't attack him, but it was still irritating.


----------



## DOM (Feb 9, 2008)

crashes when I add more then 4 or 5 artifacts on the belt and barkeeper tryed to kill me and crashed when I tryed to kill him lol 

and why is there alot of mutants every where


----------



## bassmasta (Feb 9, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> crashes when I add more then 4 or 5 artifacts on the belt and barkeeper tryed to kill me and crashed when I tryed to kill him lol
> 
> and why is there alot of mutants every where



lol the mutants are great... too bad they kill all of the human npcs... it would be kewl if some of the npc scripts would allow them to get together and fight something off rather than getting picked off alone.  besides this, I love watching those semi-invisible buggers chasing around the larger mutants and boars


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 9, 2008)

1. Thats unavoidable, occasionally after loading a save of the player in the bar a zombie will be "dragged in". Be thankful, at least I stopped it from CTDing  Its also very possible for mutants that spawn to find their way into the bar, they are bound by no laws and are very much on "hunt and destroy"

2. Your running widescreen arent you? Theres a new file version to fix that (or should do) extract the attachment to gamedata\config\ui

3. See? This is what happens when people rush me for something 

4. Copy and paste the final 10 lines in the error log, it makes my life MUCH easier. log is located my computer>shared documents>stalker-shoc>logs.

NPCs do help eachother as well, and are pretty smart. I mean look at the situation.. a hoard of mutants are charging toward you, do you all stand there and let one massive pack maul you, or do you split apart, get to some cover, and turn one big, dangerous, pack of mutants, into 3 smaller, less dangerous packs?


----------



## bassmasta (Feb 9, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> 1. Thats unavoidable, occasionally after loading a save of the player in the bar a zombie will be "dragged in". Be thankful, at least I stopped it from CTDing  Its also very possible for mutants that spawn to find their way into the bar, they are bound by no laws and are very much on "hunt and destroy"
> 
> 2. Your running widescreen arent you? Theres a new file version to fix that (or should do) extract the attachment to gamedata\config\ui
> 
> ...



lol, I'd just get together and spray&pray untill there was nothing left.  once I get back to my pc i'll get the error log.

edit: the widescreen fix didnt work.  on 1680X1020, the scope is still streached, after the patch the secondary weapon in the inventory and the ammo for my current weapon outside of the inventory are both moved to the right.  it did, however, drop my fps by 40%, so I guess it must work >.>


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 10, 2008)

Screenshots would help with the widescreen issues as I cant test that. The attachment is a modified _g script that will stop the mod from crashing when mutants are literally crawling out of every possible orifice. Thank Fatrap for this one, he had already done the work and pointed me in the direction of one of his mods that had the script file. Extract to gamedata\scripts.

If you want to fight an onslaught of mutants exit and re-enter a level 6+ times. This will apply to BOTH levels you are switching between. Before anyone asks, v1.1 will largely be bugfixes. Most bugs you have to work pretty hard to encounter.. but all the same they are there so they will be fixed.


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 10, 2008)

Just an FYI to anyone expecting vhicles in my mod; I probably wont be putting any in. STALKER isnt big enough. If, however I decide to start editing the vanilla levels putting more things in, making the levels bigger etc, then I'll reconsider this.


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 11, 2008)

What do you guys want to see in TK v1.1? Baring in mind anything unrealistic WONT be considered 

Currently I'm planning on the following for 1.1;

Blowouts (yes I will get it bloody working even if it kills me)
Mutants will spawn in more "natural" areas, they wont all spawn in one "lump"
Bugfixes (naturally)
Various inner workings tweaks
Maybe some reskinning of some stuff
If I have time, level changes to garbage, escape, duty and freedom levels (too much flat terrain)


----------



## bassmasta (Feb 11, 2008)

i'm having problems uploading to tpu, so those pics and logs are going to have to wait a day or two.  in 1.1, I would love to see stronger mutants attacking weaker ones {except those rat things following around those huge things, thats just cool} and it would be better if npcs payed less for weapons or had higher prices, because I just have too much stuff.  it should also cost more to have the special weapons {like rapid ak} repaired.


----------



## bassmasta (Feb 11, 2008)

just a quick one.  I went to duty's little shop with all the fun guns and picked up a "big boy", but it doesnt have a skin and appears black.  once I figure out why i can't upload pics i'll put something up.


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 11, 2008)

Thats the new D.Eagle  Have a closer look at it, you will notice the grips are "white ivory", where the rest of the gun is black. I dubbed it Gangsta Deagle. It will be changed eventually, I just dont know what to do with the DDS texture because.. well.. its very low res and crap. The beretta is another example of an unfinished skin, but it still looks better than the vanilla skin.


----------



## bassmasta (Feb 11, 2008)

ok >.> i'll keep that in mind.  I think I know where I can get a high-res deagle skin, or the one from SOCOM.  i'll look into it.


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 11, 2008)

hehe *crazily mutters to self* ye all shall FEAR....


----------



## bassmasta (Feb 12, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> hehe *crazily mutters to self* ye all shall *FEAR*....



are you changing some of the zombie skins to tabatha?


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 12, 2008)

Nono, much better than that... you'll get the idea when you play TK 1.1


----------



## bassmasta (Feb 13, 2008)

oh, noes, I think I know.  if I'm right {the only other possibility from FEAR} then it will at least match my predictions as to what should come into the mod.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 13, 2008)

bassmasta said:


> oh, noes, I think I know.  if I'm right {the only other possibility from FEAR} then it will at least match my predictions as to what should come into the mod.



paxton fettel ftl?


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll let you all stir and speculate, more fun reading for me that way


----------



## bassmasta (Feb 13, 2008)

I was actually thinking more along the lines of FEAR's 1337 A.I.  and as stupid as it was, I have to admit it would be sweet if ket were able to transplant the AI.  that's really the only thing I can think of.  besides weapons, of course.  BTW, the g3a3 is a little too 1337 for my taste.  it needs to be either semi or burst.  its just too easy to run at ppl with automatic sniper ammo


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 13, 2008)

I can reduce the damage of the G3A3 if people preference that. The G3A3 is a real gun, not made up  I knew it was going to be an evil bastard, thats why I made it so no scope, silencer or GL could be attached to it, the gun is also expensive to run, around 1700 roubles minimum per clip. Trust me when I say the G3A3 comes into its own come TK 1.1  the only clue I will give about TK 1.1 is expect the unexpected, and expect the zone to be much more like everybody saw in early gameplay videos.

As if proof of ownage was needed, I'm even running two displays in developing this mod now


----------



## bassmasta (Feb 13, 2008)

sweet!  sounds great.  i noticed that the oc-14 groza {I think thats the name} can use 4 different types of ammo... just putting it out there. also, it just occured to me that I dont know what a blowout is.  the only one I remember was with the scientist, where you get a cutscene.  what exactly do they do?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 13, 2008)

They nuke you.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 13, 2008)

whats the big deal with patch 1.0004 over 1.0005?


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 14, 2008)

1.0004 has had a lot of work, and the mod community has made mini-mods like an extension of patch 1.0004, so 1.0004 actually has more bugs fixed than 1.0005.


----------



## bassmasta (Feb 14, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> They nuke you.



this sounds like a joke I would make... but it sounds true, too....


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 14, 2008)

Here. http://youtube.com/watch?v=KRHgMULTpiQ

Wait 15 seconds.


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 14, 2008)

Not to sound harsh or anything, but I've tested the scripts by Dezowave, their pretty sucktastic. At some stage or another they make the game crash.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 14, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Not to sound harsh or anything, but I've tested the scripts by Dezowave, their pretty sucktastic. At some stage or another they make the game crash.



lawl, nice.


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 14, 2008)

I'll put blowouts in my mod eventually, they are tricky to get right. I have a unique way of using blowouts, but I have to do some research to see if its practical, mainly from time involved to do perspective.


----------



## bassmasta (Feb 16, 2008)

i just got to the end of the game and the ending sucked.  I checked and found all the multiple endings, some of which dont make sense.  so I looked into the plot, and there is apparently a whole fiasco in areas I did not go to, with characters I did not meet, while still allowing me to get to the ending.  this begs the question:

what are the odds that a free-roam can be added to the end of the mod?


----------

